# pics of my cats



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

This is Bobby. He is now 13 years old. 








He was much younger in this pic. Taken on balcony. He was sitting on the railing watching the cars.




























and my new kitty, Bonnie. Vet est. her age to be around 5-6. Seal-Point Himmie found as a stray! 4 paw-declawed too.









On Tuesday, she was at the vet's with a ruptured anal sac - gave her this vinyl collar to wear for a bit


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful cats!

Bonnie doesn't look overly thrilled with the ecollar lol :twisted:


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

That dang collar got in the way of her eating! She couldn't get her head in the bowl.

So, I removed it. She was suppose to wear it 14 days! She is much happier with it off and her wound is healing nicely.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sooooooo beautiful


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they're stunners! Look at those eyes!

For what it's worth, my cat who had a ruptured anal sac was never given that collar to wear at all.


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

October said:


> Wow, they're stunners! Look at those eyes!
> 
> For what it's worth, my cat who had a ruptured anal sac was never given that collar to wear at all.


That good to read! Did you cat ever have it happen again? We go back to the vet's Tues. to check her wound and also to see how the 'sacs' are working I guess.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

what beautiful babies you have!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh my, what gorgeous kitties! I especially love that first picture of Bobby! They eyes are beautiful! :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my! They're beautiful.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Beatutiful! Welcome to you all! 

 Fran


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow! There have been so many beautiful cats (and owner that have joined) and you are no exception. I think if I see another picture of a pretty kitty, I'll probably fall over dead. 8O :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are so fuzzy and beautiful!!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Yepp, when Rookie had the anal sac rupture the vet did suggest that we come back once a month for 3 months to have her anal sac 'expressed.' (And believe me, I hear that's a real euphemism.) We ended up not doing that, and it didn't happen again. The vet did say that if it happens once it's more likely to happen again, but we did go another year without it happening again before Rookie passed away (for other reasons).


----------

